# How many miles on your diesel?



## jtc424 (Oct 16, 2010)

I thought this would be an interesting thread:

Year and Model of your diesel?
How many miles on your diesel?
Have you had any issues with your diesel? 

Ill start: 

2011 335d
0 Miles as its still being built 
The fact that I do not have the car yet


----------



## julesandtrish (Mar 2, 2006)

2010 D
18,500 miles
Only issue......Can't get big ass smile off of face. :thumbup:


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

2009 335D 
19000 miles 
Going in 2nd service next week. No Probs except for 1 RFT which doesnt count. After 8 months of ownership(bought it when it had 2k odd miles) still feels new and just want to spend as much time as possible in car(probably coz of being single)


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2002)

2010 purchased May 2010
8500 miles
No issues except a small rattle in cool weather, inside the driver's side of the dashboard.


----------



## innovativeit (Sep 30, 2007)

2011 335d (white)
1200 miles
No issues ...... Really enjoy driving it. :thumbup:

2011 335d (red)
775 miles
No issues ...... Also fun to drive.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

GB said:


> 2010 purchased May 2010
> No issues except a small rattle in cool weather, inside the driver's side of the dashboard.


Mine seems to develop a new rattle every 3-4 months. The prior ones were fixed by the dealers at no charge. Current one is in my driver side door near the door lock, probably will mention it during the next oil change this December. The other prior ones were the center vent(speaker grill?) in the dash, dealer rigged that one to stop. Then the front center map light area which actually got so bad it rattled out. I still think that one the dealer broke themselves but can't prove one way or the other, happened shortly after they put an alarm in the car. Guessing little rattles in 3-series are common after reading misc threads on forums.

My car has around 11111 miles and had a sensor problem that took forever and two different dealerships to get resolved correctly, randomly lost a quart of oil and waiting to see if it happens again or just one time incident, and randomly has had a transmission issue where it does not seem to fully engage but only happens if the car is parked for weeks on end and quickly goes away when it does happen. Then just common stuff to most cars like a flat tire and couple recalls.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

2011 335d
1704 miles on the Autobahn
No issues, except the speed limiter at 150mph, I wonder how fast it would go without it!


----------



## Tedj101 (Nov 24, 2009)

jtc424 said:


> I thought this would be an interesting thread:
> 
> Year and Model of your diesel?
> How many miles on your diesel?
> ...


2010 D (Delivered November 29, 2009). 12000 miles.

I haven't had any real issues. I wish it had a manual tranny, though...


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Paging "Mr. TheLongHighway". He holds the record @ ~70k miles.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

If the guy who peed in his DEF tank still has his car then he probably has the most miles out of us all.


----------



## pogopop77 (Jun 19, 2009)

2009 335d. ~46k miles. Very happy with it, no major issues (knock on wood). They've had to "reprogram the computer" twice. Both times some of the features have started working better (e.g. Bluetooth sync to my phone, mapping display colors, etc).


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

2009 335d
16,000 miles
I love this car! Compared to previous cars the ride is rough but overall it is a lot more engaging... at least for the driver. This is my 2nd diesel car.

Issues? I had a rattle near the speedometer, a sticky iDrive key, and a non-functional trunk pass-thru; all 'inherited' from a previous owner and all fixed under warranty. My ECU was also reprogrammed, which led to everything in the iDrive having to be updated... which wiped out all of my settings and my music collection. The car was in the shop for a week but that was OK with me. One of the components was supposedly 'pre-production' (mid-2008 build) so I suppose it was just as well to replace it.

The biggest issue now is the climate control, which seems to have an odd glitch; I also don't like the sound system but at least I know what to look for if/when I get another BMW.


----------



## HoustonScott (Sep 19, 2010)

2010 335d
Bought Dec 31 2009
Just went over 6000
No issues

HS


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

I hope I'm not out of line posting non-BMW oilburners 

98 Mercedes e300 (purchased Feb '10)
205000 miles
normal stuff has needed replacement: suspension was most expensive. Also had a weird problem with ABS & ESP where a $2300 module needed to be replaced. I found one on German ebay for $75 

01 VW Golf tdi (purchased new)
275000 miles
Only wear and tear stuff replaced- runs great :thumbup:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

My Mercedes I think also has 205k miles on it but has had some non wear items. Original transmission replaced at 175k and replacement needs to be replaced now days. Has a vacuum pod or two that leak under the dash. That is what damaged the latest transmission and who knows maybe the first. Vacuum pod source is now plugged. Has a heater issue too and not sure what it is, some say core and others say has to be something else under the dash. I am saving the car for my dad, probably will dish out the $2.5k next year for a transmission.


----------



## Malkavian (Jan 26, 2010)

17,500 in 2010 'd' that i just paid off yay!  No issues, though i mostly used my bike for commuting locally. The 'd' was for long range trips to Chicago, Miami etc.. And girlfriend liked to use it over her Corolla on occasion 

That said, i'd LOVE to see 320d stateside.. 1,000 miles on a tank can not be beat for me. Non-stop MI to FL commute on a single tank = wet dream.


----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

2011 335d 0 miles (still waiting for delivery)

Issues: STILL WAITING FOR DELIVERY!!!!


----------



## PacificJet (Mar 7, 2010)

- 2011 335d Sport
- 6000 mi
- No issues


----------



## johntube (Sep 28, 2010)

2011 335d with Msport package
2400 miles - speed limiter is higher than 150, but can't go that fast here in the US


----------



## Malkavian (Jan 26, 2010)

johntube said:


> 2011 335d with Msport package
> 2400 miles - speed limiter is higher than 150, but can't go that fast here in the US


I recommend rural routes. When i lived further away from work, it was not unusual to commute at 100+ mph to corporate sites. Just watch out for those deer! Woods can be tricky.


----------

